# Carchis Bugtracker



## Carcharoth (21. Mai 2008)

O hai, 

u is welcome to mai fred :>

Adresse: http://my2.buffed.de/user/23

Bugs:

1. Schreibfehler bei "Meine letzen Besuche" (letzten)

2. Teilweise noch englische Sachen drin, sollten aber bekannt sein.

3. Die Links oben im Menu verschwinden bei Mouseover

4. Schreibfehler bei "Um den Video-*Servie* zu verwenden, muss ein YouTube-Benutzerkonto vorhanden sein. Klicke hier um dich anzumelden."

5. Wenn man auf einem fremden Profil die Videos angucken will und derjenige noch keine verlinkt hat, kommt dieselbe Abfrage wie im eigenen Video-Portal. Allerdings (zum Glück) nicht mit der Profil-URL des Fremdprofils sondern mit der eigenen Profil-ID.

Vorschläge:

1. Charaktere -> Show complete list. 
Da wärs vllt. nice, wenn sich die Tabelle nach unten vergrössert und die restlichen Chars dadrin angezeigt werden.
Dito bei der Tabelle "Freunde"

2. Gruppenbild/logo hochladbar


----------



## Carcharoth (11. Juli 2008)

Ist das normal, dass beim Java Bild-Upload ne Fehlermeldung kommt, dass für meinen DNS keine Lizenz existieren würde?
Wenn ich dann auf "Bilder auf normale Art hochladen" klicke (der Link unter dem Java-Ding) werde ich in die Einstellungen weitergeleitet. Da fehlt aber ein Formular zum Pic-Upload.


----------

